# Honda 2000i problems



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Howdy folks, I bought this generator last summer and started using it in early August. At first, I was running it every few days, going through about a tank of fuel every few days. For the past month, I've been using daily and going through a tank of gas every couple of days. A few days ago, it started acting up – misfiring and then surging and dying. It always restarts easily though and if allowed to cool down and then restarted, runs well until it starts to warm up, then acts up again. 
I spent an afternoon fiddling with the carb, checked wiring connectors at the on/off switch, checked for spark and verified that the fuel pump is working. I put it back together and it ran fine. I let it run without a load on it for about a half an hour and then shut it down. In the morning, I started it again and it was still good.
So today I took it back out to the boat and started it and used it under load for an hour or so and then it all started to go sour again.
I've searched the internet for ideas but everyone keeps talking about the carb being gummed up. I really don't believe that that's what it is.
Is there anything that I've missed, or did I just get a lemon?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

It would really help if you could give us a model # and perhaps some pictures.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Honda eu2000i I presume?

Funny, thee another guy on here having a similar problem but he's been AOL for a while.....I'll see if I can find his thread.

Meanwhile, change the spark plug, check the coil's resistance with a VOM and make sure your using fresh, quality gasoline....sans water.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Know nothing about Honda's, but "small engine 101" woulld indicate that if it runs a half hour, then starts acting up, the issue is probably ignition and not fuel related. As predator stated, check coil resistance, sounds like the coil or mag is breaking down. Hmmm, check the vent in the fuel cap. When it starts acting up, remove the fuel cap, if it straightens out, the vent is plugged.


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi and thanks for the replies. Sorry for taking so long to get back. Having some issues with this website. 

Anyway, yeah it's a 2000i and I have checked the cap vent, it's fine. Never thought of the coil though, what is the resistance supposed to be?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

You can download the entire Honda Service Manual for that generator Free. I found it by using Google.
How cool is that?


----------



## truckinusa (Oct 17, 2017)

Predator said:


> You can download the entire Honda Service Manual for that generator Free. I found it by using Google.
> How cool is that?


Why are other models of Honda Generators not easily available?


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Predator said:


> You can download the entire Honda Service Manual for that generator Free. I found it by using Google.
> How cool is that?


And you could've copy/pasted the link in less time than it took to type out the sarcastic remark. How cool is that?

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Ronnel Day Morrison said:


> And you could've copy/pasted the link in less time than it took to type out the sarcastic remark. How cool is that?
> 
> :tango_face_wink:


What link?

I don't have the link and don't remember where I found it. But, I Googled it and found it for myself and downloaded the file.
It's readily available.

And despite your accusation, I DID think it was cool when I found it and downloaded it. And since you will obviously eventually realize that maybe I wasn't being sarcastic, and maybe you jumped the gun defensive, I'll try to overlook your remark.

I also have a Coleman Powermate generator and finding the manual for my specific one (older model) was next to impossible. So I was stoked finding the one for the Honda so easily. On the Internet it's easy to misread posts.
.
.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

truckinusa said:


> Why are other models of Honda Generators not easily available?


No clue. I only have the eu2000i so I only looked for that one.

I thought ALL of them would be available through Honda Power online.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Ronnel Day Morrison said:


> Howdy folks, I bought this generator last summer and started using it in early August. At first, I was running it every few days, going through about a tank of fuel every few days. For the past month, I've been using daily and going through a tank of gas every couple of days. A few days ago, it started acting up – misfiring and then surging and dying.


Step 1. Locate the serial number on the lower rear side of the case...it's a silver sticker in the form of EXXX-1234567

Step 2. Check out this thread on an Airstream forum...Honda recently published a service bulletin regarding defective spark plug caps...

EU2000i Honda - Defective Spark Plug Caps - Airstream Forums


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Predator said:


> What link?
> On the Internet it's easy to misread posts.
> .


You're right and more to the point, even if you were being sarcastic, my response was unbecoming, to say the least, and I apologize. I do appreciate your input too, btw.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Robert Coats said:


> Step 1. Locate the serial number on the lower rear side of the case...it's a silver sticker in the form of EXXX-1234567
> 
> Step 2. Check out this thread on an Airstream forum...Honda recently published a service bulletin regarding defective spark plug caps...
> 
> EU2000i Honda - Defective Spark Plug Caps - Airstream Forums


Thank-you Mr Coats, I will give that a shot!


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Ronnel Day Morrison said:


> You're right and more to the point, even if you were being sarcastic, my response was unbecoming, to say the least, and I apologize. I do appreciate your input too, btw.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron


No problem. I can see how it might be interpreted that way.

But I have to admit, after a laborious search for a manual for my Powermate, finding the Honda manual so easily was great.

Good luck with your Honda. I tried to tell you about a guy here having similar issues with his eu2000i but he seems to have dropped off the radar. Good thread tho. If you just browse the generator forum it shouldn't be too hard to locate.


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Robert Coats said:


> Step 1. Locate the serial number on the lower rear side of the case...it's a silver sticker in the form of EXXX-1234567
> 
> Step 2. Check out this thread on an Airstream forum...Honda recently published a service bulletin regarding defective spark plug caps...
> 
> EU2000i Honda - Defective Spark Plug Caps - Airstream Forums


My serial number is within that range, however, bending the metal ring in the connector didn't help.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Ronnel Day Morrison said:


> My serial number is within that range, however, bending the metal ring in the connector didn't help.


Did you read the bulletin? The fix is to REPLACE the spark plug cap. 

A Honda dealer will do this for free, provided they determine your actual problem is related to the cap. And your unit has to be in the affected range and still under warranty.


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Robert Coats said:


> Did you read the bulletin? The fix is to REPLACE the spark plug cap.
> 
> A Honda dealer will do this for free, provided they determine your actual problem is related to the cap. And your unit has to be in the affected range and still under warranty.


Yes, I read the bulletin but I am remote (west coast of Haida Gwaii). I cannot leave or get anything in or out until next May. Our last supply barge left Vancouver on the 18th and will be here on Saturday so it's too late to add anything to the order. I need to get this thing running so while I certainly will get the cap replaced by a qualified Honda technician next year, I will do anything I can even if it voids the warranty.

It's pretty ironic that one of the main reasons I bought the Honda was because Honda has (had?) a proven reputation for reliability and I wanted to make sure I had a reliable generator when I left civilization for 10 months.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Ronnel Day Morrison said:


> Yes, I read the bulletin but I am remote (west coast of Haida Gwaii). I cannot leave or get anything in or out until next May.


So is your EU2000i a USA-spec, or Canadian spec? The bulletin I posted is for USA-spec models only, so your unit may NOT be suffering from the spark plug cap issue. If you DO have a Canadian-spec model, you should contact Honda Canada and see if your serial number is one that applies to the bulletin. 

Are you unable to receive any FedEx or UPS or Postal items? I might be able to obtain a spare cap and send it to you (it will NOT void the warranty if you do the repair) provided your serial number is in the range. If it is NOT in the range, you'll most likely having some other (non-spark plug cap) issue.


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Robert Coats said:


> So is your EU2000i a USA-spec, or Canadian spec? The bulletin I posted is for USA-spec models only, so your unit may NOT be suffering from the spark plug cap issue. If you DO have a Canadian-spec model, you should contact Honda Canada and see if your serial number is one that applies to the bulletin.
> 
> Are you unable to receive any FedEx or UPS or Postal items? I might be able to obtain a spare cap and send it to you (it will NOT void the warranty if you do the repair) provided your serial number is in the range. If it is NOT in the range, you'll most likely having some other (non-spark plug cap) issue.


Canadian spec, I bought it at a Honda dealer in Richmond, BC. So that's good news then, as the only way I can receive anything is to have it sent to the company office in Richmond > they send it on to the hangar in Masset > it then possibly comes in on an emergency flight. Not too likely and certainly not quick.

I've tested the coil and it checks out fine.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Ronnel Day Morrison said:


> Canadian spec, I bought it at a Honda dealer in Richmond, BC. So that's good news then, as the only way I can receive anything is to have it sent to the company office in Richmond > they send it on to the hangar in Masset > it then possibly comes in on an emergency flight. Not too likely and certainly not quick.
> 
> I've tested the coil and it checks out fine.


Well, I'm unable to assist with a Canadian-spec model, sorry. You'll have to work with Honda Canada on this...wish I could do more from down here in the CONUS....

Honda Customer Relations
180 Honda Blvd.
Markham, ON
L6C 0H9

Toll Free: 1-888-9-HONDA-9 (1-888-946-6329)
Hours: 8:00 am to 7:30 pm Mon to Fri (EST)


----------



## Ronnel Day Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

Robert Coats said:


> Well, I'm unable to assist with a Canadian-spec model, sorry. You'll have to work with Honda Canada on this...wish I could do more from down here in the CONUS....
> 
> Honda Customer Relations
> 180 Honda Blvd.
> ...


Yeah you bet, I understand and thank-you.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Ronnel Day Morrison said:


> Yes, I read the bulletin but I am remote (west coast of Haida Gwaii). I cannot leave or get anything in or out until next May. Our last supply barge left Vancouver on the 18th and will be here on Saturday so it's too late to add anything to the order. I need to get this thing running
> 
> It's pretty ironic that one of the main reasons I bought the Honda was because Honda has (had?) a proven reputation for reliability and I wanted to make sure I had a reliable generator when I left civilization for 10 months.



Not to change the subject but there are only about 5,000 inhabitants on the entire cluster of islands.
What does one do there during those harsh cold months for food? What if emergency medical services are needed?
You'd have to be several notches tougher than the average Joe to stay there it would seem (from reading Wikipedia anyway)

I can see how a failing generator could be a serious problem there.


----------

